# Is my BFD Broken?



## consciousness (May 19, 2011)

Tried everything i can think of and still cannot my Level LED's working or ANY sound from subwoofer when connected through BFD.

Any ideas anyone? :dontknow:

TIA


----------



## consciousness (May 19, 2011)

Is there a test i could do to see if my BFD is receiving or outputting a signal?


----------

